# Time-Saver standards For architectural desgin data



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

حاليا برفع فى كتاب 
The McGraw-Hill Companies, Inc.
Time-Saver Standards for Architectural Design Data, seventh edition
The Reference of Architectural Fundamentals​
فياريت اذا فى حد محتاجو يطلبو عشان اضع اللينك بتاعتو بعد رفعو مباشرة 
حجم الملف 90Mb فى ملف مضغوط 

http://rapidshare.com/files/84722758/TSFA.rar


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

مافى حد عايز الكتاب 
اذا الكتاب فيه مشكلة خبرونى


----------



## محمد عابدو (18 يناير 2008)

انا عاوز بس ورينا الطريقة


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

1-أضغط على الرابط.
2-تفتح لك صفحة جديدة على موقع Rapishare.
3-روح على اخر الصفحة حتلاقى خياريين Premium/Free.
4-اضغط على Free.
5-تفتح معاك صفحة جديدة فيها عداد زمنى انتظر حتى انتهاء العد.
6-ستظهر لك حروف وارقام او حروف او ارقام ادخلها فى المربع الخالى.
7-اضغط على Download.

معليش مش عارف انزل شرح بالصور فياريت لو المشرف يخدمنا وينزل شرح جزاهو الله الف خير
ارجو ان اكون قد شرحت بطريقة مبسطة والله اعلم


----------



## s4m (18 يناير 2008)

يا أهل المنتدى اذا فى حدى بدو شى يقولى وانا احاول ان شاء الله اجيبو ليهو


----------



## babaldaheb (19 يناير 2008)

السلام عليك أخي
بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا كل خير،لقد قمت بتحميل الكتاب و أنا بصدد الأطلاع عليه،وهذه أول مرة أرى فيها هذا الكتاب،لكن عندي استفسار!!!!
في ماذا يمكن أن ينفعني؟مع العلم أنني أحضر لأنجاز مشروع موتيل؟؟؟؟
في انتضار ردك أخي الكريم...
و دمت في رعاية الله و حفضه


----------



## s4m (20 يناير 2008)

هذا الكتاب يفيد فى التفاصيل المعمارية والتصميم ايضا فهو تجميع لعدة مراجع هامة معمارية ليختصر لك الزمن فتجد فيه توجيهات تصميمية وتجد فيه تفاصيل لكل ما تريد وايضا حسابات وجداول لجميع الاعمال المعمارية والمدنية والكهربائية والتكييف والتدفئة والمصاعد واحوال الطقس(بس تقريبا محصور على امريكا والدول الاوربية) والى ذلك من انواع المواد وخلافه .
ارجو ان اكون قد اجبت استفسارك اخى Babaldaheb والله اعلم


----------



## s4m (20 يناير 2008)

وهذه صورة للكتاب فى المرفقات


----------



## باشنيو (22 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي الكتاب و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## s4m (22 يناير 2008)

مشكور على مرورك اخ باشنيو


----------



## eng_afify (22 يناير 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## babaldaheb (22 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## s4m (22 يناير 2008)

مشكور على مروركم جميعا وشكرا


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 يناير 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير الكتاب مهم جدا كن بدي اشتري بس كان غالي كتير كتير 150 د


----------



## Alinajeeb (24 يناير 2008)

شككككككككككككررا


----------



## Alinajeeb (24 يناير 2008)

شككككككككككرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## mrere (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و يعطيك العافية


----------



## haifa00 (25 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي الكتاب و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Fanooos (25 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فيتروفيوس (25 يناير 2008)

شكراااااااا


----------



## s4m (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا على مروركم جميعا


----------



## وحش العمارة (12 أبريل 2008)

شككككككككككككررا


----------



## مايزنر (13 أبريل 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي s4m على الكتاب، وسأحاول تنزيله بأسرع وقت...


----------



## هدى معماري (13 أبريل 2008)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## amalhardi (14 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ولو كان ممكن تفيدنا عن مراكز ابحاث الاحياء المائية شكراااااااااا


----------



## محمد صادق هارون (22 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا . لكن المشكله أن موقع rapaidshare لا يفتح في السعوديه هو و موقع 4share وبالتالي لا يمكن الاستفاده بأي شئ يحمل علي هذه المواقع . نرجو استخدام رابط آخر.


----------



## تلوانى (22 أبريل 2008)

تكرم يأخى الغالى


----------



## عبدالقادرالجزائري (25 أبريل 2008)

الرجاء وضع الكتاب على موقع اخر


----------



## تصميم شغلة (26 أبريل 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## s4m (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على مرور جميع الاعضاء وان شاء الله احاول رفعهو على موقع اخر


----------



## el_shawadify (6 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## s4m (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على مروركم جميعا


----------



## هنديس (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخوي وماقصرت


----------



## علي ماجد جميد (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا ...........
انا كنت محتاج هذا الكتاب ...
منتظرين منك الافضل بعونه تعالى


----------



## ارابسك (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على المجهود 
واتمنى ان اجد لديك هذا الكتااب (Time Saver Standards for building types )


----------



## sara fawzi (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم..هل من الممكن مساعدتى في العثور على كتاب timesaver standards for landscape architecture??و جزاكم الله خيرا....


----------



## رومية (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى


----------



## hassandiab (19 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على الكتاب الرائع ده


----------



## حسن محمد ابوالغيث (3 يونيو 2009)

مش لاقي رابط التحميل لمرجع تايم سيفر الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## المهندسه نور (3 يونيو 2009)

الكتاب ده مهم جدا 
و اكيد طبعا محتاجينوه بس الافضل لو كان فى نسخه بالعربى 
لكن فى اى حاله شكرا جزيلا لك و لتعبك 
تحياتى لك


----------



## بيداء حسن (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير مدهشفعلا وعسى الله ان يجازيكم


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## hussein azab (9 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## اسراء 2 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحبا عم بحاول انزل الكتاب من اللينك الموجود بس ما عم يرضى شو الحل لانو الكتاب لازمني ضروري 
بتمنى تساعدوني وشكرا


----------



## fadilisa (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## s4m (2 فبراير 2010)

ألاخت اسراء 2

اللينك يعمل ارجو المحاولة مرة اخري


----------



## اختيار (10 مارس 2010)

انا عاجز ان اوفيكم حقكم من الشكر فقط اقول لكم والله انا جد سعيد بهذه المراجع الهامة وان اجدها بين يدي في غمضة عين فالحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## s4m (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور علي مرورك أخي اختيار


----------



## صديق الطيب علي (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله رابط الرابيد لايعمل بالفري هل يمكن رابط اخر فورشير مثلا


----------



## s4m (22 مارس 2010)

أخي صديق الرابط يعمل بالفري وسوف احاول اعادة رفعهة مرة اخري في فورشير لكن محتاج لوقت شكرا علي مرورك


----------



## صلاح المهندس (22 مارس 2010)

كتاب رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## s4m (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي مرورك صلاح المهندس


----------



## s4m (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكم علي المرور جميعا


----------



## صديق الطيب علي (23 مارس 2010)

فور شير زدشير تخدم كتير من الاعضاء


----------



## ENG.OUDAY (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً على الكتاب وبالتوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 أغسطس 2010)

طبعا انت تشكر جدا جدا 
انا مهندس ميكانيكا 
و أعرف قيمة هذا الكتاب المرجع الأم 
و الحقيقة انت عملت في اخوانا الذين يعملون في مجال الإنشاء و التعمير جميل لا يجب ان ينسوه 

و اعذرهم لأن الكثير لم يسمع بهذا الكتاب حتي من الأساتذة هداهم الله ، و لو سمع به و عرف ثمنه اتخض
ولو شاف ضخامة الكتاب ووزنه هز اكتافه و لو فتح ةالكتاب لاستموت عشان يحصل على نسخة منه 
و ها انت مشكورا تقدمه على طبق من فضة فلينهلوا منه ما يثري و يمري 
هذه المعلومات التي تظل تبحث عنها ايام وليالي هي الآن بين أطراف اصابعك مثل شبيك لبيك 

على كل انا اطلعت على الجزء الخاص بالتكييف قبل خمس سنوات و هي لا بأس بها و لكنها لاتشفي و لا تغني فقط معلومات ثقافية من باب العلم بالشئ 
بقي ان اطلب و ألح و أرجوا أن تتقنوا اللغة حتي تستطيعوا الاستفادة و دعائي و تقديري للزميل اس اربعة حفظه الله و اعطاه سؤله من الخير


----------



## civil devel (17 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررر يسلمووووو


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك كنت أحتاج هذا الكتاب كنسخة الكترونية لأن التي معي متاهة و انا اعمل بها


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## ودالمجمر (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكر اخي الكريم على الكتاب


----------



## s4m (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا أخي المهندس /صبري سعيد وافادنا الله واياكم بتبادل المعلومات والاستفادة منها وشكرا لكل الاعضاء الذين شكروا او لم يشكرو


----------



## h..m (19 فبراير 2011)

أخي الكريم الرابط مو شغال حاليا
ياريت تنزل رابط جديد


----------



## rock_195 (22 نوفمبر 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل تقريبا اتمسح يريت حضرتك تلاقي رابط تاني انا محتاج الكتاب فعلا


----------



## farouk zaher (21 أكتوبر 2014)

ارغب فى هذا الكتاب وارجو اعادة تحميلة وشكرا


----------

